# Can I get some copies of E/M templetes.



## daniel (Nov 17, 2007)

Would like some copies of E/M progress notes templates for Family Practice. Just to measure them against the ones we use. Looking to improve the ones we use. If you can do this. Send a copy to Danielguckenb@aim.com.

Thank You
Daniel


----------

